# risas estimulantes



## Azzurra

Ciao a tutti 
Nel pezzetto di testo che sto traducendo, ho trovato "_risas estimulantes_", cercando in internet non ho trovato molti risultati, immagino dunque che associare questo aggettvo a "risate" non sia usuale...
Scartando pertanto l'opzione consueta "risate contagiose" che l'autore volutamente non ha usato, secondo voi "_risate stimolanti_" si capisce in italiano? O è un azzardo? Non saprei in che altro modo tradurlo... 
Un po' di contesto: si parla di un bambino iperattivo, molto simpatico, intelligente ma che non riesce a stare attento per più di due secondi di fila... La zia di questo bambino ricorda i pomeriggi passati ad aiutare a fare i compiti all'altra nipote, con il fratellino che disturbava in continuazione... E in particolare ricorda queste "risate stimolanti" del bambino e il suo salire e scendere continuamente dalla sedia... Non so se può servire a trovare una migliore traduzione... 
Grazie a tutti e scusate se mi sono un po' dilungata!


----------



## 0scar

Si la intención es solo traducir y no mejorar el original con la traducción yo dejaría _stimolanti._

¿_Risate_ significia_ risas_ o _risotadas_?


----------



## Valiska

_Risate_ significa _Risas_.

_Risate stimolanti_ secondo me puó andar bene.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Manca comunque la frase intera in spagnolo. Ritengo sia utile per cogliere anche le sfumature.


----------



## vega3131

L'aggettivo "stimolante" non mi pare adatto al riso (sta bena con "proposta", "invito", "programma" ecc). Tradurrei con "riso contagioso". Si sa che spesso il riso e lo sbadiglio sono "contagiosi". Bisognerebbe però sapere dal contesto se il bambino induceva al riso chi gli stava intorno; da quanto viene detto sembrerebbe di no. Non potrebbe allora essere "fastidioso"?


----------



## chlapec

"Risa estimulante" tampoco es común en español, y causa también un efecto de extrañeza, como "risate stimolanti" en italiano. Lo que para mi es claro es que no significa risa contagiosa ni fastidiosa.


----------



## Neuromante

No hay ningún misterio en la expresión. Simplemente se trata de una risa que resulta estimulante a quien la oye, sin matices, sin posibles  elucubraciones.

Como una bebida estimulante, una señora estimulante... Nada más.


----------



## vega3131

Ripensandoci , tradurrei con "riso petulante"


----------



## Neuromante

¿Petulante? ¿Por qué?


Simplemente la abuela está recordando que las risotadas de su nieto le servían de estímulo, ya digo que no hay nada raro en la frase, basta con leer el contexto que ha aportado Azzurra y atenerse a él.


Edito para añadir algo:

¿A nadie le parece normal "risate rinfrescanti"? Porque funcionan igual


----------



## Azzurra

Ringrazio tutti per gli apporti e visto che molti di voi mi confermano la possibilità di lasciare la traduzione "risate stimolanti", che mantiene lo stesso effetto straniante dell'originale, sono propensa a lasciarlo così. 
Mi premeva avere una conferma (o smentita) di un suo possibile utilizzo anche in italiano - anche se inconsueto - o venire a conoscenza di un significato a me sconosciuto in spagnolo... 
A quanto pare, nessun mistero allora  
Grazie mille ancora 

Opzione extra: l'esempio di Neuromante, "mujer estimulante", mi ha fatto venire in mente un'altra opzione, "risate *invitanti*"... Qué os parece? O in spagnolo c'è già un'espressione equivalente a questa? Scusate se faccio le pulci all'espressione e continuo a scocciarvi, ma non vorrei tradire l'_intentio autoris_...


----------



## vega3131

Ma se *Azzurra*, chiarendo il contesto, dice che: "il fratellino ... *disturbava* in continuazione...", come si può usare "invitanti" o "stimolanti", e non "fastidiose" o "petulanti"?


----------



## chlapec

Ci vorrebbe il testo originale, come proposto da Laura...


----------



## Azzurra

vega3131 said:


> Ma se *Azzurra*, chiarendo il contesto, dice che: "il fratellino ... *disturbava* in continuazione...", come si può usare "invitanti" o "stimolanti", e non "fastidiose" o "petulanti"?



A me suggerisce comunque qualcosa di positivo e di allegro questo aggettivo... È vero che il bambino disturba con la baraonda che fa, ma l'utilizzo di questo aggettivo unito a "risate" non mi fa pensare a qualcosa che provoca malumore...
Vi riporto i passaggi in questione, tradotti in italiano perché, in realtà, il testo che sto traducendo è in catalano... Veicolo attraverso lo spagnolo per avere un maggiore bacino di utenti bilingue... "Suo fratello, Àlex, ha cinque anni ed è un esagitato. Il suo cervello funziona troppo in fretta per l'età che ha. [...] si impappina, balbetta un po', si arrabbia e finisce per scaraventare quello che ha in mano in quel momento. Gli occhi, scuri e molto grandi, si accendono di rabbia e devi lottare per non farti scappare da ridere, nel vedere quel tappetto colmo di indignazione [...] Quando tornavamo dal giro mi sedevo con la bambina a ripassare i compiti che aveva fatto e ad aiutarla se aveva qualche dubbio. Il piccolo si aggregava e ci disturbava con il suo saliscendi dalla sedia, le sue domande assurde, le sue risate estimulantes."

Non riesco a interpretarlo in chiave negativa, ma magari ho preso un abbaglio, non so....


----------



## chlapec

Leido el texto de partida, mi interpretación es que "risas estimulantes", son risas que "animan a reirse igualmente" (che suscitano il riso), pero que no llegan a tanto como a ser contagiosas. Da a entender que, al oirlo reir, uno se pondría a reir también, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## 0scar

Quiere decir "risas punzantes", estoy seguro.
En italiano "risate acute".


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> Quiere decir "risas punzantes", estoy seguro.
> En italiano "risate acute".


¿Podrías argumentarlo, por favor? No comprendo la propuesta.


----------



## 0scar

El original está en catalán pero estimulante también significa punzante en castellano  aunque no se usa para la risa aguda y chillona de los pibes.


----------



## honeyheart

Para mí, risas estimulantes son las que al escucharlas te infunden ánimos.


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Para mí, risas estimulantes son las que al escucharlas te infunden ánimos.



Evidentemente.

Se trata de la *abuela*, no de una señora que pasaba por casualidad. *Jamás* le molestará la risa de su nieto, ni que se ría por que está quemando vivo al vecino.

Ese es el contexto.


----------



## Larroja

Azzurra said:


> Vi riporto i passaggi in questione, tradotti in italiano perché, in realtà, il testo che sto traducendo è in catalano...



Scusa Azzurra, non ho capito, oppure sei sul forum sbagliato. Se l'originale è in catalano, come si fa a chiedere lumi su un forum italiano-spagnolo?


----------



## Azzurra

Larroja said:


> Scusa Azzurra, non ho capito, oppure sei sul forum sbagliato. Se l'originale è in catalano, come si fa a chiedere lumi su un forum italiano-spagnolo?





Azzurra said:


> Vi riporto i passaggi in questione, tradotti in italiano perché, in  realtà, il testo che sto traducendo è in catalano... Veicolo attraverso  lo spagnolo per avere un maggiore bacino di utenti bilingue...



... probabilmente i miei post sono troppo lunghi e qualche frase sfugge, ma mi sembra di avervi fornito le giuste premesse... Mi rispiego meglio: poiché avevo bisogno di riscontri sulla resa traduttiva italiana e poiché, a quanto ne so, la traduzione dal catalano di questa frase è perfettamente equivalente a quella che vi ho proposto in spagnolo, mi sono rivolta a questo forum che ovviamente ha più "foreros" che sanno l'italiano rispetto alla sezione in catalano, in cui gli utenti italiani non sono molti... 

In ogni caso, vi ringrazio di nuovo per i vostri contributi, se volete continuare il confronto per me non ci sono problemi, per quanto mi riguarda ho chiarito i dubbi che avevo. Grazie.


----------



## 0scar

Pero no es perfectamente equivalente, en catalán se dice estimulante y en castellano punzante. 
Pediste traducir una expresión que en castellano no existe.


----------



## Neuromante

Pidió traducir una expresión que en español existe y que ya he explicado *tres veces.*

Y no es punzante, no es punzante, no es punzante. Es *estimulante*


----------



## Tomby

Azzurra said:


> ...Vi riporto i passaggi in questione, tradotti in italiano perché, in realtà, il testo che sto traducendo è in catalano...


Personalmente debo decir que nunca he escuchado esta expresión en catalán, lo cual no quiere decir que no exista. He visto algunas páginas (muy pocas) donde aparece _somriure estimulant_, gramaticalmente correcto, pero que en realidad se usa _somriure contagiós_, en castellano, risa contagiosa. Ignoro si en este caso será correcta la traducción "estimulante", pero "punzante" seguro que no lo es, mas bien podría causar ofectos opuestos. Es sólo una opinión.


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra, esiste un foro in catalano consultato anche da diversi italiani (tra cui la sottoscritta). Perché non posti la frase lì con l'originale? Il catalano e il castigliano sono due lingue diverse e piene di falsi amici e non è assolutamente detto che "stimolante" abbia lo stesso significato in tutte tre lingue. 
Se il discorso del "bacino" fosse logico, potresti postarlo anche nel foro di francese o in quello portoghese, tanto sono tutte delle lingue romanze...

Detto questo, la traduzione è "*risata contagiosa*" , nel senso che stimola/contagia la risata anche agli altri. Se fossimo nell'altro foro si potrebbe anche discutere il perché della scelta di "stimolante" al posto di "contagioso", ma qui non è possibile perché non riguarda né l'italiano né lo spagnolo.




> Gli occhi, scuri e molto grandi, si accendono di rabbia e  fai una fatica tremenda per non scoppiare a ridere, nel vedere quel tappetto  colmo di indignazione  (che cos'è "un tappeto colmo di indignazione"?) [...] Quando rientravamo dalla passeggiata/dal solito giro  (non si capisce se è un "giretto" o se stanno tornando da qualche posto, per es. dalla scuola)  mi sedevo con la  bambina a ripassare i compiti che aveva fatto e ad aiutarla se aveva  qualche dubbio. Il piccolo restava con noi e ci disturbava con il suo  saliscendi dalla sedia, con le sue domande assurde e le sue risate  contagiose"


Nell'ultima frase dovresti ripetere almeno una volta la preposizione "con" (dovrebbe esserci anche in cat., altrimenti è un errore).


----------



## Azzurra

Ovviamente, prima di chiedere aiuto in questa sezione ho appurato che l'uso nelle due lingue (catalano e castigliano, che so perfettamente essere due lingue ben distinte, mi sarei risparmiata un percorso universitario extra in caso contrario, sai com'è!) fosse il medesimo, ossia inconsueto in entrambe le lingue... Mi fido abbastanza di chi me l'ha detto, a meno che non fosse ubriaco, la traduzione in castigliano è quella... Credo che sia una scelta di gusto dell'autrice, un suo vocabolario personale. In ogni caso, il discorso bacino utenti non mi sembra così illogico, perdona ursu-lab... una volta stabilita l'esatta corrispondenza del termine richiesto... p.s il "tappetto" è come la nonna chiama il bambino


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> il "tappetto" è come la nonna chiama il bambino


Ah!! Avevo letto il "tappeto"... 
Comunque non era per entrare in polemica ma semplicemente per *stimolare  *l'uso di uno strumento esistente e a disposizione di tutti (il forum di catalano) che altrimenti rischierebbe di finire nel dimenticatoio. 
Visto che che non è stato possibile consultare il testo originale, che si dava per scontato che "stimolante/estimulante/estimulant" significassero la stessa cosa e che, a questo punto, si trattava semplicemente di scegliere un aggettivo più "italiano" (lo spagnolo non c'entrava nulla e il catalano era stato scartato a priori), tanto valeva postare la domanda direttamente nel foro *solo *italiano, no? Anche lì ci sono un sacco di utenti.


----------



## Azzurra

Ma ben volentieri se nel forum di catalano è possibile arrivare direttamente a un confronto sulla resa italiana, senza dovere veicolare necessariamente attraverso lo spagnolo, sarebbe il massimo! (comunque ne ho già in serbo due o tre di domandine da fare nella sezione cat., preparati! ) 
Il dubbio sulle resa italiana, però, era sempre connesso a come poteva essere intesa la frase in spagnolo da parte di un parlante nativo... Nel *solo *italiano non avrei risolto il dubbio... 
Senza intenzioni polemiche nemmeno io naturalmente, è giusto potere dire la propria, fa sempre bene ai fini dello scambio di opinioni


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:



> *Amici,
> Come già segnalato dai Senior Member all'interno di questa discussione, per dubbi riguardanti la lingua catalana, bisogna aprire un filone nella sezione dedicata.
> Risulta fuorviante postare qui un dubbio che investe una lingua terza, oltre al fatto che, arrivati al post #28, non siamo riusciti a vedere una frase di partenza (per evidente impossiblità).
> Vi invito ad astenervi, nel futuro, ad alimentare ad ogni costo discussioni che non abbiano attinenza con le lingue che trattiamo in questo Forum.
> Sarà molto più semplice riportarle con il triangolino rosso.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

